# Blascprofiler



## Xandara (28. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich bekomme es leider nicht hin das mein Profil komplett mit allen dargestellt wird.
Wein Profil besteht nur aus Name, Rasse, Klasse, Realm.

Das Blasc Setup habe ich ausgeführt und in den Einstellungen auch alles aktiviert damit es angezeigt werden kann. Wenn ich auf manueller Upload gehe wird mir erklärt wie ich die Blascprofiler.lua hochladen kann. Nun habe ich die ZIP Datei runter geladen und entpackt.
Wenn ich die .lua Datei manuell hochlade kommt folgende Meldung:

Manueller Upload 
parse error in line 1  Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert? 

Wie kann ich den denn installieren ist nur ne Zip mit 4 Dateien. 
Installiert hab ich nur den normalen Blasc aber der erstellt mir ja keine BlascProfiler.lua Datei. 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. 

Gruß


----------



## Xandara (28. Juli 2006)

Habs inzwischne durch vielfaches rumprobieren raus gefunden. Hab aber keine Ahnung an was es nun genau lag.


----------



## Arthfael (1. August 2006)

Klasse, ich hab genau das selbe Prob bekomms aber nicht wirklich hin.
Genauso wüsste ich gerne, woher man diese Pics bekommt wie zum Beispiel in Xandaras Sig.


----------



## Roran (1. August 2006)

Arthfael schrieb:


> Klasse, ich hab genau das selbe Prob bekomms aber nicht wirklich hin.
> Genauso wüsste ich gerne, woher man diese Pics bekommt wie zum Beispiel in Xandaras Sig.



Schau Dir das mal an, da hab ich es genau erklärt, wie Du Dir eine Visitenkarte machen kannst.

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...showtopic=10189

Klick mal auf BLASC_Setup.exe 

Das ist die Datei, von Blasc, die Du brauchst um eine Vistienkarte und einen Char in der Datenbank zu bekommen.


----------



## Eol (4. August 2006)

Also der Blasc-Profiler geht schein seit einiger Zeit bei mir nicht mehr. Früher wurde alles angezeigt. Jetzt nur noch Realm und Name. Kann man irgendwie noch konfigurieren was alles übertragen und veröffentlicht wird?

Außerdem ist die zip-Datei auf Manueller Download noch auf Version 0.10.

Weiteres Problem: Ich bin Mac-User. Exe-Dateien nützen mir nichts.


----------



## B3N (4. August 2006)

Hallo Eol,

lad dir dann am besten nur den BLASCProfiler und verwende dann den manuellen Upload.

*Download:* http://www.blasc.de/BLASCProfiler.zip


----------



## Eol (4. August 2006)

hum diese hatte ich runtergeladen. Meldet sich jetzt immerhin mit Version 0.11 und der Upload funktioniert teilweise. Talente, Inventar oder Rezepte werden aber nicht übermittelt.


----------



## Crowley (4. August 2006)

Dann musst du in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua noch die Einstellunge nach deinen Wünschen anpassen. 

Ben hatte das mal hier beschrieben: http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...12&p=115061


----------

